# Partial ID Tag



## cabnc (Feb 3, 2022)

Have a paph in bloom but my tag is turning to dust. Paph. Qu ..ib..ron...HP61, (Winston Churchill 'Re....' FCC/AOS x Miimoore 'Maltese' AM/AOS). Can anyone fill in the blanks? THANKS

Instructions for posting photos from an I Phone ?


----------



## silence882 (Feb 3, 2022)

I would guess it's: Paph Quiberon Bay (Winston Churchill 'Redoubtable' FCC/AOS x Milmoore 'Maltese' AM/AOS)

The HP61 may be the clonal name for the plant, but it's hard to know without seeing the tag.


----------



## cabnc (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you for the information. Spot on!


----------

